# tighter heel



## SchattenHaus (Oct 9, 2012)

hey guys, my pup is only 5 months so we are still in the beginning phase of the command, her first few steps are good she's nice and tight on my left leg but after about 5-6 steps she begins to get wide to my left hand side. is there anyone with experience who can give me a few pointers. 

i also skipped the step of having her on a base and working her pivot, what is a good way to lure her on and to stay on? thanks in advance! :help:


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

Like with my reply to your other thread, you need to step back. You're trying to go too fast. You stop heeling her BEFORE she "gets too wide." You reward for correct position and do not allow her to practice the wrong one. It sounds like you need more foundation work which was the gist of my other reply. There are tons of YouTube videos on teaching pivoting, you can lure, you can shape, etc. I use a rubber feeding bowl for livestock turned upside down that I got from tractor supply.


----------



## SchattenHaus (Oct 9, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Ruckus513 (Jan 23, 2015)

All of my initial heeling work was done using treats as a lure and using a wall to keep proper body positioning. It will be impossible for the dog to get wide with a wall there. The longer the wall the better. At 5 months I wouldn't ask for too much though.


----------



## SchattenHaus (Oct 9, 2012)

Ruckus513 said:


> All of my initial heeling work was done using treats as a lure and using a wall to keep proper body positioning. It will be impossible for the dog to get wide with a wall there. The longer the wall the better. At 5 months I wouldn't ask for too much though.


thanks i actually starting using a wall today were up to a good 4 steps.


----------

